# Freshwater Shrimp



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm starting a tank up for Neocaridina davidi and thought I'd share my progress as I go along. I think I'm going with Yellow Sakura, unfortunately if you mix Neocaridina davidi colours then any babies may just be brown.

Firstly, Sebastian at Pro Shrimp has been excellent in helping me and I'd definitely recommend him and the shop. I can't fault his customer service, he's replied to my emails within minutes! Most of the kit I've bought has come from Pro Shrimp.

The main kit:

Cabinet: Exo Terra 45cm (new type with glass door)
Tank: Dennerle Scaper's 50L (45 W x 31 H x 36 D cm) 
Light: Aquael Leddy Smart Plant 8000 K
Filter: Dennerle Nano Corner Filter XL + Baby Protect

Other items purchased:

Dennerle Crystal Quarts Gravel Diamond Black 5kg
2.5KG Lava Rock
5KG Natural Wood Stone
Dennerle Nano Mini-Lab 5in1 Water Test Strips
Shrimp Feeding Dish 90mm
Tantora White Mineral Stone
Tantora Catappa Logs
Tantora Indian Almond Leaves nano
GlasGarten Bacter AE
UP Premium Quality Nano Hang On Aquarium Thermometer - for 6mm glass
50w Eco nano heater (I'm told room temperature is all that's required for Neo Shrimp but it can't hurt to have this in the cupboard just in case)

Plants so far (In Vitro):

2x Leptodictyum riparium - Stringy Moss Hortilab
1x Micranthemum Monte Carlo Hortilab
1x Riccia fluitans Hortilab


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Bit of progress.

I used bamboo on the wall. Wanted to do something as the walls in the corner were a bit of a mess from shelving that used to be screwed in and having a tank there only drew attention to it. We like the effect, it won't be to everyone's taste.

Bought:

Another Dennerle Crystal Quarts Gravel Diamond Black 5kg
Another Aquael Leddy Smart Plant 8000 K
Tantora Shrimp Net II - extra fine
Shrimp King Complete
In Vitro Eleocharis parvula
Seachem Prime
Seachem Stability










Tank is 50L empty. I measured out 40L when I filled it, however the gravel already had water in from washing so it holds a little over 40L.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The waiting has begun! Seachem Stability and some fish food added and first water test done.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Wired up an STC-1000 and made the housing out of a Hanna box. Bit miffed that there aren't any ready made housings available to buy given how popular they are. It's currently not controlling anything, just reading the temperature. I've been advised that this species do not need a heater in our climate, I bought one just in case though. I have a HOB aquarium fan from a previous tank for the cooler.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Day 13, and some nice plant growth.

Day 1









Day13


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Added a Söchting Oxydator (Aquarium Oxygenator - the Oxydator)


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a rethink and tried to go for something a bit more natural and came up with this a few days ago. Just added the Java Fern and the Salvinia Natans (floating plant) today.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks awesome!

I'm just in the process of scaping 1/2 of a betta duo tank for shrimp.

What would you suggest for a first species?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

This never happened in the end. I came across dwarf puffers and went down that route instead! Cherry Shrimp are the supposed to be the easiest to keep. 

If you drop this place a line they're very knowledgeable and will help you out.
Pro Shrimp UK - Freshwater Shrimp, Nano Aquatics and Aquascaping - Pro Shrimp


----------

